# pkg upgrade wants to install pkg-devel - why?



## skocdopolet (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi folks,

I have a issue with pkg-1.3.8 on FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p12. I have two identical web servers. All software was installed by pkg (I'm not using ports).

When I run `pkg update; pkg upgrade`, on the first server all is OK. But on the second server, pkg wants to upgrade itself to version pkg-devel 1.4.0.a4 and I don*'*t know why?

What should I check, or what I am doing wrong?

Thank you.
Tomas


```
# pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking for upgrades (20 candidates): 100%
The following 21 packages will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        pkg-devel: 1.4.0.a4
        bootstrap-openjdk: r351880
        java-zoneinfo: 2014.i

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
        php5-zlib: 5.4.33_1 -> 5.4.34
        php5: 5.4.33_1 -> 5.4.34
        php5-xml: 5.4.33_1 -> 5.4.34
        php5-session: 5.4.33_1 -> 5.4.34
        php5-ctype: 5.4.33_1 -> 5.4.34
        php5-openssl: 5.4.33_1 -> 5.4.34
        php5-mcrypt: 5.4.33_1 -> 5.4.34_1
        php5-filter: 5.4.33_1 -> 5.4.34
        php5-gd: 5.4.33_1 -> 5.4.34
        php5-snmp: 5.4.33_1 -> 5.4.34
        mod_php5: 5.4.33_1,1 -> 5.4.34,1
        php5-json: 5.4.33_1 -> 5.4.34
        php5-mysqli: 5.4.33_1 -> 5.4.34
        php5-mbstring: 5.4.33_1 -> 5.4.34
        php5-zip: 5.4.33_1 -> 5.4.34
        php5-bz2: 5.4.33_1 -> 5.4.34
        php5-sockets: 5.4.33_1 -> 5.4.34
        php5-mysql: 5.4.33_1 -> 5.4.34

The process will require 119 MB more space.
30 MB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: ^C
```


----------

